# Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona-Pandemie soll kein Motiv der Handlung sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona-Pandemie soll kein Motiv der Handlung sein*

						Star Trek: Picard verarbeitete in der ersten Staffel gesellschaftliche Entwicklungen wie den Brexit. Vor dem Hintergrund stellt sich manchen die Frage, ob man in Staffel 2 nicht die Folgen der Coronakrise einfließen lassen könnte. Wenig von der Idee hält Hauptdarsteller Patrick Stewart.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona-Pandemie soll kein Motiv der Handlung sein*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. April 2020)

Diesbezüglich hätte ich mehr von einer vierten Staffel von Designated Survivor erwartet. Da wurde bisher recht intelligent, aber auch unverblümt zu aktuellen Situationen Stellung bezogen.

Leider scheint die Serie ja gestorben zu sein, vielleicht genau aus diesem Grund?


----------



## User-22949 (6. April 2020)

Hoffentlich wird die Zweite besser. Die Erste war so richtig "Gähn".
Das war echt anstrengend zu gucken weil mir die Glotzkorken immer zugefallen sind. Folge 10 ist endlich gut, reißt es aber nicht raus.


----------

